# Cup ?



## steve bellinger (Jun 17, 2015)

Not sure what to call this, so i'll just call it a cup with a lid.:) Not the best pics as it's raining out side and that's where i get the best pics usually. I think this is more just a piece of art that anything.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 11


----------



## TimR (Jun 17, 2015)

Ah...that's more than a cup Steve...that would be more aptly a chalice! But if you want to call it a cup...then cup it is!! The natural edge sure steals the show on this piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 17, 2015)

And it is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 17, 2015)

Very nice Steve!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks guys. Tim i think i'll change this to chalice, just sounds better. :)


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2015)

Whatever you decide to call it, it is great looking!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice figure in the lid! Almost looks like an ice cream dish full of ice cream from the profile shot. The natural edge is so nice that I almost think the lid detracts from the beauty of the chalice. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 17, 2015)

out standing steve

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 17, 2015)

Beautiful piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 18, 2015)

That is absolutely a piece of art Steve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 18, 2015)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 18, 2015)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 18, 2015)

If only you could take better pics... Maybe not in the rain, either.  You know how I feel about this one, Steve. Sweet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 18, 2015)

very cool hollow form , and just the right touch with the finial, not too over-powering
great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey Mike you picking on me again about my crappy pics. LOL Thanks again all i do appreciate it.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2015)

Steve that's sick. If it's not a hassle I want to see the other side of the lid and inside the chalice. 
I have added this to my _"Copy Steve/Barry/Doc/Cliff/Mike/Tim ad infinitum"_ list as part of my self-training/torture course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 18, 2015)

@Kevin Well these are the best i can do with out waiting for the sun to come back out tomorrow.:)The last two pics i took out side after the rain stopped yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 18, 2015)

Yup, that's still a very cool piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2015)

Okay I see what you did for the lid. You would probably be surprised to know that I never thought of turning a shelf for it to sit on. I couldn't figure out how you were keeping it from shifting around. I am *that *inexperienced. Very cool and thanks for the pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Jun 20, 2015)

That is super impressive !! I wish I had those skills !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 20, 2015)

The PenSmith said:


> That is super impressive !! I wish I had those skills !


Jim i ain't got no skills. Just keep turning away wood till your satisfied that's what it wants to be.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 20, 2015)

I too thought of an ice cream cone when I first looked at this. Exceptional piece , and def more than a "cup" !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 21, 2015)

It DESERVED to be TOTW. But you didn't carve, paint, color, or otherwise screw it up! Sorry, had to vent somewhere. I'll say it again, I love this piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 22, 2015)

Great piece!
Someday I aspire to create great stuff like that. Glad I'm not the only one that sorta keeps a file of things I want to try.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

